# Yes the sensor to switch to the viewfinder is annoyingly overly sensitive, no I don't want Canon to change it



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 11, 2018)

I've seen a lot of complaints about Canon making the sensor that automatically switches over to the EVF too sensitive. I completely agree. It annoyingly switches over to the EVF at times if anything gets near it. But I absolutely don't want Canon to change it.

If you notice, when you put your eye up to the EVF, there is very little lag in switching over to the EVF. As soon as your eye gets up to it, it's seemingly on. This is great. It reduces the chance of missing a shot waiting for the camera to switch over to the EVF.

Realize that dumbing down the sensitivity of the sensor would result in the camera not switching over to the EVF until your eye was that much closer to the EVF, thereby causing there to be a lag when switching over to the EVF. As annoying as the overly sensitive sensor is, I think it would be ten times more annoying to put the viewfinder up to your eye and have to stare at a black screen for a second while the camera switches over to the EVF. By making the sensor sense objects further away from the sensor, Canon has effectively given the camera a head start in switching over to the EVF, ensuring that by the time your eye is actually at the viewfinder ready to take a photo, the EVF is turned on.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2018)

I think that what is needed is the ability for the user to adjust it, it switches even when I'm trying to use touch functions on the screen. Not often, just enough to be a bother. I don't think the current one size fits all is as good as it should be.

This is likely something they will reserve for higher end models. I expect there is a matrix of features at Canon, and which model gets what.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 11, 2018)

I think it is similar to the M series cameras, and my Olympus is the same. One of the traits of mirrorless that you end up getting used to (hopefully).


----------



## Viggo (Nov 12, 2018)

If they were to divide info between EVF and screen it would also work better. Menu and review/play on the screen and shooting from the EVF.


----------



## Talys (Nov 12, 2018)

I've said this about Sony A7R3, and I'll say the same about Canon R. I wish there were a way to be more DSLRish, battery life be damned:

When I hit a button or switch, the EVF becomes ALWAYS ON, just like an OVF. Ideally, it could have a sleep setting, so that I could set it to 15 or 30 minutes, but really, I want the EVF to always be showing what's coming through the lens, even if my eye isn't against it at all. This would give me zero lag when I need it, like for BIF, and even when my eye isn't against the VF, I can still tell if the camera's pointed at blue sky or a bunch of trees. 

For the rear LCD, I wish it could be be programmable to always on, always off (less important with R, because you can just flip it around), or hide when eye is against VF. And, of course, you should be able to make the LCD work like a DSLR, showing menus or Q, and picture review, but not liveview. It would be very nice if the rear LCD could be programmed to a few more useful things, like always show level (only) and always show histogram (only).


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 12, 2018)

It would be nice if the switch from back screen to EVF could automatically be disabled if the tilty-flippy screen is out and tilty flipped, otherwise if you keep the camera near your body the screen blanks out.

however, the Sony A7RII is WAY more sensitive than the CAnon is.


----------

